# NOT impressed...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So I finally got a chance to use the Bio-Groom super white on Tillie tonight!

and as my title says, i am NOT impressed thus far... and frustrated because this was her 'big' before Thanksgiving bath and was HOPING it would be a good one. The shampoo smells very mediciny ... I washed and rinsed twice and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. Then conditioned with my usual Palmer's Coconut deep conditioning treatment for her cottony parts and then Plum Silky for her silky parts.

First thing I noticed while drying her was that she didn't SMELL as wonderfully, heavenly sweet as she normally does after a bath, some of that medicine smell could still be detected.  AND she was very hard to comb out... almost sticky feeling, and I KNOW i got all the shampoo out. sigh.
I am expecting a LOT of matts for the next few days... for some reason she often times matts MUCH worse the day or 2 following a bath, does anyone else experience this??

Soooooo... here's hoping that she won't wake up tomorrow a matted mess! sigh... back to the drawing board...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work well for you, Tammie. i've tried a number of different shampoos and I keep coming back to The Biogroom Superwhite. I like the way it smells too. (not only me... Everyone who pats him mentions how good he smells)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I think finding the right shampoo/conditioner for your hav is always hard, because every dog's hair seems to react differently to different brands, so, there is no 'perfect' type of shampoo or conditioner for the breed in general. I have used CC spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner for months now and I am pretty happy with it personally, certainly happier with that than I was with the store-bought products I used previously, but I remember that you Tammy weren't happy with it, and neither were some other members here. The funny thing is, I took Cey to get evaluated by a breeder after the havanese part of the dog show on Sunday and he had just been bathed on Friday night, and thoroughly combed out on Saturday and then a quick combing on Sunday morning and yet the breeder admonished me that I 'needed to bath him more'. I guess he didn't/doesn't look bathed? She was surprised when I told her I had just bathed and groomed him. (Even though the grooming part I think should have been apparent when she held him, since as we all know, you can feel the matts if your hav hasn't been thoroughly combed out on a regular basis, especially with a full coat...) Anyway, yea, every dog here seems different lol. And it probably doesn't help that their coats seem to always be changing on top of everything else, so if you find a product that works at 8 months it might not work as well at 12 months, etc., at least until they really settle into their adult coat. 

Hope you find something that works!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, Tillie is nearly 18 months, so we are still having some coat change. She is super cottony on her back and that is where 98% of the matts happen.
I have some of the Spectrum 10 and think I will try that again, as I did have ONE bath where she turned out fantastic using the CC, but I've yet to repeat those results even using the same products!!? I think I must have either washed it out completely, OR left some in, OR left the conditioner on the right amount of time, OR, or, or, or... LOL


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

My absolute favorite shampoo for Pepper is The Coat Handler Maintenance shampoo and coat conditioner. He always comes out smelling good, not too perfume-y, and his coat is soooo soft.

I tried Isle of Dog products twice but Pepper really HATED the smell!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

One of the times Augie was boarded (they also have a grooming business there), he was brushed out before we picked him up. I did find out it was an Isle of Dog grooming spray they used on him, but they weren't sure which one by the time I called back to ask. He smelled so strong, I don't know how he could stand himself. After a couple of days the smell faded and it wasn't too bad. He was very easy to comb for a number of days, however. I just don't get the strong fragrances they put in these dog products. Dogs have sensitive noses. 

I have been using Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo on my guys. I love the shampoo. I use my own human conditioner on both of them. It works really well on Augie, but his hair is more like human hair. The last couple of times I used it on Finn, I was not nearly as happy with the results on him. I will be experimenting with other products in my 'collection' on Finn and, no doubt, adding a few more to try!  The Pure Paws with my conditioner results in a very mellow pleasant smell, in my opinion.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think Pure Paws is next on my list ... I've heard lots of good things about it


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> So I finally got a chance to use the Bio-Groom super white on Tillie tonight!
> 
> and as my title says, i am NOT impressed thus far... and frustrated because this was her 'big' before Thanksgiving bath and was HOPING it would be a good one. The shampoo smells very mediciny ... I washed and rinsed twice and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. Then conditioned with my usual Palmer's Coconut deep conditioning treatment for her cottony parts and then Plum Silky for her silky parts.
> 
> ...


 Seems that you and I have been testing and testing. I finally found a whiting shampoo that I like. But Zoey is very white and Tillie is cream. I'm wondering why you would even want a whiting shampoo? I only use my whiting shampoo where is gets yellow from pee. And I try to get out her stains from around her mouth. The rest I use a different product. I Found Bio Groom at a local wilco store and I'm really liking it. I just had success with Pantene conditioner I got on sale for $4 . My most resent best find is Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream. I found it at Walgreen's for $8 A Breeder friend of mine used it on Zoey about two weeks ago. I hardly brushed her at all the last two weeks. Her coat stayed so soft and also seemed to stay cleaner.( well we didn't go on many of our muddie walks) She only had a few mats:whoo: Any way I bet you would like it for Tillies more cottony area . You just put a small amount in the palm of your hand and rub your hands together. Try to work from the skin out sort of like if you put moose in your hair. Any way I'm happy for now expecially finding products I can buy locally. Ps I still have $30 worth of the spectrin 10 so its not like I'm being cheep it just really didn't agree with her coat.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has a lot of white in her coat along with the cream and apricot. I used it all over to enhance her coloring, we'll see if I see any difference in the light of day tomorrow.
Yes, I kept trying and trying, I'll figure out the best combo eventually!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie, you tried a new grooming product recently, how has it worked???
I also do not like a heavy scent on the dogs or on me. I agree with Linda the dog has a sensitive nose and it must be miserable for him/her...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I used Ziggy's Whitening formula Shampoo and their conditioner. Was not too impressed especially for the price I paid! It smells really good, though. The Biogroom works well but it doesn't smell mediciny like Tammy thought but does smell a little like a men's aftershave. And I've gone back to the cheap Sally Beauty's Cure Care conditioner. The hair on Abby's back is really frizzy looking but the rest of her hair is soft and silky. Maybe I'll try the Neutrogena Suzi mentioned to use on her back only and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I really like the coat handler products too. The smell is very light and fresh and Rollie's coat is so soft. It seems to help his coat lie flatter too (but of course, he's still a cottony mop).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> I really like the coat handler products too. The smell is very light and fresh and Rollie's coat is so soft. It seems to help his coat lie flatter too (but of course, he's still a cottony mop).


But what a CUTE cottony mop!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Yes, I used Ziggy's Whitening formula Shampoo and their conditioner. Was not too impressed especially for the price I paid! It smells really good, though. The Biogroom works well but it doesn't smell mediciny like Tammy thought but does smell a little like a men's aftershave. And I've gone back to the cheap Sally Beauty's Cure Care conditioner. The hair on Abby's back is really frizzy looking but the rest of her hair is soft and silky. Maybe I'll try the Neutrogena Suzi mentioned to use on her back only and see if that makes a difference.


Kathie, do you use the Cure Care on McGee and is he easy to comb out when he is wet after using it? What I use on Augie makes his hair feel 'slippery' and it is easily combed, although he kind of has that flyaway thing going on his back toward his tail. Finn, though, feels almost 'gummy', for lack of a better word, when I comb him. I want to find something that makes him more 'slippery'.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Kathie, do you use the Cure Care on McGee and is he easy to comb out when he is wet after using it? What I use on Augie makes his hair feel 'slippery' and it is easily combed, although he kind of has that flyaway thing going on his back toward his tail. Finn, though, feels almost 'gummy', for lack of a better word, when I comb him. I want to find something that makes him more 'slippery'.


Do you guys comb them while they're wet? I brush Kodi while I'm drying him, just to get the air down through is coat, but I don't comb him out until after he's dry. At that point, for the most part, the comb just runs through his coat. I might find a tiny snag here or there that I take care of, but it's REALLY minimal.

I'm not at all sure I could comb him through while he was wet, though, without pulling out a lot of hair. The only time I comb him wet is when I use the Spectrum 10 Hypropac, which you comb through and then leave on for 5 minutes. But then he's REALLY slippery from all the conditioner!:laugh:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I hold them in my lap and blow dry as I am running my fingers through their hair and, yes, I do comb some. It just doesn't seem that I make any progress with drying until I comb them a bit. With the conditioner I have been using (the ISO for humans), Augie is very easily combed while wet, and Finn somewhat. But if their hair is just hanging in wet clumps, it just doesn't seem to dry. I don't rip it through their hair if it doesn't go easily. I need better equipment and setup and I just haven't gotten to it yet. Now that the rains have started, maybe I will get to it as I won't have yard work to do. Maybe after my quilt block and my gingerbread house are done! Always something. 

What kind of brush are you using when you are drying, Karen?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I find with a lot of these shampoos they work well the first time, or maybe a few times, but then back to square one on the hunt!

I haven't tried the biogroom,but will check it off my list, I'm not crazy about medicinal smelling dog poos.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I hold them in my lap and blow dry as I am running my fingers through their hair and, yes, I do comb some. It just doesn't seem that I make any progress with drying until I comb them a bit. With the conditioner I have been using (the ISO for humans), Augie is very easily combed while wet, and Finn somewhat. But if their hair is just hanging in wet clumps, it just doesn't seem to dry. I don't rip it through their hair if it doesn't go easily. I need better equipment and setup and I just haven't gotten to it yet. Now that the rains have started, maybe I will get to it as I won't have yard work to do. Maybe after my quilt block and my gingerbread house are done! Always something.
> 
> What kind of brush are you using when you are drying, Karen?


I use my Madan brush, just because it's all plastic (except for the pins) and I don't have to worry about getting my good CC brushes wet. But the pins are already falling out, and I won't replace it. Plus, he likes the feel of the CC brushes better. But I think another difference is the consistency of Kodi's coat in comparison to your two. When Kodi is wet, you can actually see right down to his skin. I don't think he has the dense undercoat that your guys have. So he dries much quicker too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Yes, I used Ziggy's Whitening formula Shampoo and their conditioner. Was not too impressed especially for the price I paid! It smells really good, though. The Biogroom works well but it doesn't smell mediciny like Tammy thought but does smell a little like a men's aftershave. And I've gone back to the cheap Sally Beauty's Cure Care conditioner. The hair on Abby's back is really frizzy looking but the rest of her hair is soft and silky. Maybe I'll try the Neutrogena Suzi mentioned to use on her back only and see if that makes a difference.


 Kathy I'm so impressed by the Neutrogena that if you don't like it I'll buy it from you:whoo:
I only have used it twice but the first time Zoey hadn't even had a bath for about four days her coat was so soft for over a week. I only applied that one time until yesterday.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi, where did you get the Nutrogena?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie has a lot of white in her coat along with the cream and apricot. I used it all over to enhance her coloring, we'll see if I see any difference in the light of day tomorrow.
> Yes, I kept trying and trying, I'll figure out the best combo eventually!


 I find the shampoo I have for brighting is more drying to the coat. It does work well to get pee stains ect but I wouldn't use it all over.  The Bio Groom Proten Lanolin moisture shampoo watered down leaves Zoey and Maddies hair soft and it smells so good. Like I said I found it at wilco farm store I don't know if they have them where you live but I got my bottle for $5 ( I think it was on sale)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Do you guys comb them while they're wet? I brush Kodi while I'm drying him, just to get the air down through is coat, but I don't comb him out until after he's dry. At that point, for the most part, the comb just runs through his coat. I might find a tiny snag here or there that I take care of, but it's REALLY minimal.
> 
> I'm not at all sure I could comb him through while he was wet, though, without pulling out a lot of hair. The only time I comb him wet is when I use the Spectrum 10 Hypropac, which you comb through and then leave on for 5 minutes. But then he's REALLY slippery from all the conditioner!:laugh:


 I have also found it easier to comb with less pulling when the coat is pretty well dry.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm, maybe I'll look into that protien lanolin biogroom one... I think they have it at a local specialty pet store here in town... sounds good.
Thanks for the heads up on the whitening one being drying... that's good to know!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Suzi, where did you get the Nutrogena?


 I found it at Walgreen's I would call first here is a picture of the bottle because they had three different ones 
If you don't have a Walgreen I saw it on web sites to ship.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks!  hmmmmm, never thought about using a leave in... does it make her hair sticky at all? do you use a regular conditioner AND this?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> awesome! thanks!  hmmmmm, never thought about using a leave in... does it make her hair sticky at all? do you use a regular conditioner AND this?


 I use a regular conditioner watered down. I just tried Pantene classic on both maddie and Zoey and they are both very soft! 
No Zoey doesn't feel sticky at all. Put it on the palm of your hand and rub your hands together . Work from the skin out like if you were applying moose in your own hair. Start with small amounts. I suppose if you got to much on it may feel sticky. My friend said to use it on clean coats. Although Zoey hadn't had a bath for 4 days when we put it on her. I hope they have it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I find with a lot of these shampoos they work well the first time, or maybe a few times, but then back to square one on the hunt!
> 
> I haven't tried the biogroom,but will check it off my list, I'm not crazy about medicinal smelling dog poos.
> 
> Kara


Kara, I have found that too. Although I am still liking the Pure Paws on Augie. Maybe a person needs 2 or 3 that have worked well for at least a couple of times and then rotate them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Kara, I have found that too. Although I am still liking the Pure Paws on Augie. Maybe a person needs 2 or 3 that have worked well for at least a couple of times and then rotate them.


 Oh I hope that doesn't happen. I wish I could remember the name of the expensive shampoo and conditioner I was going to splurge on next. I think people got it as samples at the Nationals does anyone remember? was it Ziggy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> hmmmm, maybe I'll look into that protien lanolin biogroom one... I think they have it at a local specialty pet store here in town... sounds good.
> Thanks for the heads up on the whitening one being drying... that's good to know!!


Again, I think it depends on your dog's coat type... I don't find Superwhite to be drying on Kodi's coat at all. I've been using it since he was a tiny pup (at the advice of his breeder) and it has never damaged his coat. Of course I do condition him well, but I'd do that after any shampoo.

There really isn't anything in it that SHOULD dry their coat. It is a coconut oil base, and the "whitener" is just bluing.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, i think Ziggy's was the one several members had had great reviews on a month or so ago...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what conditioner do you use Karen? In the light of day I can see that Tillie's coat looks almost more 'shiny' if that's possible... and really she had no matting which is awesome for the day after bath! last bath day, the day after was horrendous!!
so, maybe I was too quick to judge... so far I am loving the results of the biogroom superwhite, just wasn't happy with the initial smell and sticky-ness which seems to have all disappeared over night!!
SO thankful for this forum, I mean seriously, WHO else could we talk about shampoo's and conditioners for days and days and days and totally understand!? LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Kara, I have found that too. Although I am still liking the Pure Paws on Augie. Maybe a person needs 2 or 3 that have worked well for at least a couple of times and then rotate them.


:laugh: I'm glad I haven't had that experience. I've tried a few other shampoos and conditioners because either someone has given them to me or I've heard good things about them on the forum. But I keep going right back to the stuff we started with. It works great on Kodi and it's less expensive than many. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> what conditioner do you use Karen? In the light of day I can see that Tillie's coat looks almost more 'shiny' if that's possible... and really she had no matting which is awesome for the day after bath! last bath day, the day after was horrendous!!
> so, maybe I was too quick to judge... so far I am loving the results of the biogroom superwhite, just wasn't happy with the initial smell and sticky-ness which seems to have all disappeared over night!!
> SO thankful for this forum, I mean seriously, WHO else could we talk about shampoo's and conditioners for days and days and days and totally understand!? LOL


I usually use BioGroom Silk. I also use CC Spectrum 10 Hypropac if I have to bathe him more often than once a week for some reason, but I am pretty sure that the Hypropac would be too heavy for his coat on a regular basis. I've tried both the Spectrum 10 conditioner and Coat Handler's. Both seemed to work about the same as BioGroom Silk, but I didn't like the smell as much and they were more expensive, so I went back to the Silk. I tried the Pantene Conditioner a couple of weeks ago because people on the forum said they liked it. I think I could use it like the Hypropac, as an occasional, heavy duty conditioner but like the Hypropac, I think it would be too heavy for Kodi's coat for every day use.

But if you don't like the smell of the Superwhite, I don't think you'll like the smell of the Silk. The scent might be a bit softer, but they smell very similar to me. I just happen to like the smell, and don't find it medicinal at all. It's funny how our different noses perceive things!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I usually use BioGroom Silk. I also use CC Spectrum 10 Hypropac if I have to bathe him more often than once a week for some reason, but I am pretty sure that the Hypropac would be too heavy for his coat on a regular basis. I've tried both the Spectrum 10 conditioner and Coat Handler's. Both seemed to work about the same as BioGroom Silk, but I didn't like the smell as much and they were more expensive, so I went back to the Silk. I tried the Pantene Conditioner a couple of weeks ago because people on the forum said they liked it. I think I could use it like the Hypropac, as an occasional, heavy duty conditioner but like the Hypropac, I think it would be too heavy for Kodi's coat for every day use.
> 
> But if you don't like the smell of the Superwhite, I don't think you'll like the smell of the Silk. The scent might be a bit softer, but they smell very similar to me. I just happen to like the smell, and don't find it medicinal at all. It's funny how our different noses perceive things!


 I'm not sure if the Bio Groom shampoo I have is the same smell but I really like the smell. I have the Protein Lanolin moisture shampoo.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Am i a bad mom? I seriously just grab a puppy shampoo and corresponding conditioner off the shelf and use it on Roshi. He's not allergic to it. I like the smell. Done. 

I guess this is the result of a mom who barely grooms herself...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> Am i a bad mom? I seriously just grab a puppy shampoo and corresponding conditioner off the shelf and use it on Roshi. He's not allergic to it. I like the smell. Done.
> 
> I guess this is the result of a mom who barely grooms herself...


I think it matters much less if you've got your Hav in a short puppy cut... You don't have to worry about the shampoo causing mats!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yup, and also if your pup is in a puppy cut you don't have to suffer through the months of blowing coat matting... oi vey. 
if what you have is working for you and Roshi consider yourself blessed!!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!! I'm thinking a haircut for him every 4-5 months. It is so worth it!!! Plus, I like the short coat look. Even for humans, I prefer boys AND girls to have short hair. 

Can't wait to cut mine off after the wedding!!!!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have three Biogroom products and they are just ok, but there's no wow factor. I've got a nice assortment of products I've tried and found they are - meh -so for Hanna's big day (went over an aunt's house for Thanksgiving, she absolutely HAD to look clean and pretty) I used all three whiteners (diluted, just put them on and rinse off) and two conditioners. I found that using a light conditioner, and then the heavier one really helps keep her matting down. Fortunately so far she's been pretty low maintenance so far.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> :laugh: I'm glad I haven't had that experience. I've tried a few other shampoos and conditioners because either someone has given them to me or I've heard good things about them on the forum. But I keep going right back to the stuff we started with. It works great on Kodi and it's less expensive than many. Can't beat that with a stick.


Well, I absolutely see no fun in that!!! ound:ound: Depriving yourself of the 'thrill of the hunt' for the perfect grooming products! ound: To each his own, I suppose! :biggrin1:



CrazieJones said:


> Am i a bad mom? I seriously just grab a puppy shampoo and corresponding conditioner off the shelf and use it on Roshi. He's not allergic to it. I like the smell. Done.
> I guess this is the result of a mom who barely grooms herself...


Casie, I did that with Augie as a pup too. Whatever I used on him, worked fine. Mostly, I think I used Paul Mitchell products on him. Then he got his 'big boy' coat, and the products I had been using didn't work as well, so the hunt was on! :biggrin1: I am pretty happy with what I am using on Augie right now; Finn - not so much. So the search continues.....and becomes an obsession.....ound:


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

My favourite shampoo is "Best Shot Ultra" and the matching conditioner. 

It leaves the coat supersoft and silky AND it smells delicious too. The groomers "in the know" who have tried EVERYTHING rely on Best Shot and there's a reason....it's literally one of THE best on the market. The conditioner works on matts and makes brushing coats a breeze. You should consider it.

I was skeptical but after trying it out, I know this is my shampoo of choice from now on.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I might give it a shot... I have heard others say great things about Best Shot
too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I looked up the Best Shot online and there was an Ultra and a Ultra Max - which one do you use?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried a few shampoos before finally finding the one that is perfect for Bumi.  I have been using CC Spectrum 10 for a while now and I love how his hair has changed.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> I usually use BioGroom Silk. I also use CC Spectrum 10 Hypropac if I have to bathe him more often than once a week for some reason, but I am pretty sure that the Hypropac would be too heavy for his coat on a regular basis. I've tried both the Spectrum 10 conditioner and Coat Handler's. Both seemed to work about the same as BioGroom Silk, but I didn't like the smell as much and they were more expensive, so I went back to the Silk. I tried the Pantene Conditioner a couple of weeks ago because people on the forum said they liked it. I think I could use it like the Hypropac, as an occasional, heavy duty conditioner but like the Hypropac, I think it would be too heavy for Kodi's coat for every day use.
> 
> But if you don't like the smell of the Superwhite, I don't think you'll like the smell of the Silk. The scent might be a bit softer, but they smell very similar to me. I just happen to like the smell, and don't find it medicinal at all. It's funny how our different noses perceive things!


I've never tried the BioGroom Silk but I <3 the smell of the Spectrum 10 shampoo/conditioner . I've lately found that even with thinning them with water, however, sometimes the Spectrum 10 products seem too heavy for Ceylon's coat (unless I take like 20 minutes during his bath to rinse him out thoroughly, _both _after shampooing AND after conditioning!) and, especially after combing him out during the week with a 1/10 Spectrum 10 conditioner/water spray, his coat just looks and feels like it has too much 'product' in it. I might have to give the BioGroom Silk a try! Or maybe also the "Best Shot Ultra". I just know that I love Spectrum 10, but, as I said, even watering it down significantly, sometimes it seems too heavy for Ceylon's coat...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay, this thread is a few months old, but I'm going to add to it rather than start a new thread.

I just tried BioGroom on Brody. I got the So Gentle shampoo (not because he has any allergies, but because *I* do). The shampoo pretty much had zero odour to it. I liked it, it was much thinner than the shampoo I was using before and I didn't have to use as much of it. I conditioned him with the Bio Groom Silk Conditioner Cream Rinse. I thought that one was fairly strong smelling, but as he's dried the smell is minimal.

Initial impression is that I used much less shampoo and conditioner on him than with his old stuff. To me, and it may very well just be my imagination, his white seems brighter and he seems fluffier than he was and he's very soft.

I didn't think he was any easier to comb out though. Because grooming him tends to bother my asthma and because I don't want to force it...I tend to do the combing out in a bunch of really short sessions. I'll do his ears in one session, then take a break, then do one leg, etc. etc.

He's actually been really good the last few baths and hasn't jumped out of the tub. And he's good for combing for short sessions before he tries to get away.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tracy, Since you have allergies, next time you order shampoo you might want to go with The Handler it has the same price point, it has no smell but it is hypo allergenic. My daughter is allergic to citric acid (it is in almost everything including food), when she visits, if she helps bath the dogs we use the Handler both the shampoo and rinse. I like bio groom but I have the Handler for my Lhasa as he has allergies.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Tracy, Since you have allergies, next time you order shampoo you might want to go with The Handler it has the same price point, it has no smell but it is hypo allergenic. My daughter is allergic to citric acid (it is in almost everything including food), when she visits, if she helps bath the dogs we use the Handler both the shampoo and rinse. I like bio groom but I have the Handler for my Lhasa as he has allergies.


Thanks, where do you get The Handler?


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I have recently fell in love with WEN for myself and used it on my little Lucky..his charcoal colored coat feels light and cottony which would mat easily around his butt and under his back legs. Wen was truly a miracle for him...full of body and bounce and does not mat. It seems to stay clean and fresh feeling for a long time. I am hooked on Wen and I think Lucky likes it too...one step shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Trish said:


> I have recently fell in love with WEN for myself and used it on my little Lucky..his charcoal colored coat feels light and cottony which would mat easily around his butt and under his back legs. Wen was truly a miracle for him...full of body and bounce and does not mat. It seems to stay clean and fresh feeling for a long time. I am hooked on Wen and I think Lucky likes it too...one step shampoo and conditioner.


well, I can't believe it, someone else said the same thing I think about it. I forgot I have an unopened bottle..I will try it..on me and the dogs. Do I use as instructed on bottle??? Do i dry, or let dry naturally? Do I rinse? DUH


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Apply a generous amount of the shampoo/conditioner (I used about 6 pumps on Lucky) directly on to the hair and with some water added with your hands really massage into the hair and scalp (body)..leave on for as long as a shower would take or the pups will let you leave it on them (5 minutes or so). Rinse thoroughy and pat dry...my Lucky's coat is practically dry after I pat it down with a towel..very little blow drying neessary for him. My hair dries quickly too with minimal blow drying needed.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

You know, I thought CC spectrum 10 was perfect for Bumi, but after each bath, He still looked very "Puffy". I was happy since it leaves his coat VERY silky, BUT... Last week I ordered Coat Handler. I tried CH on Bumi yesterday and I can clearly see the difference. The volume of his hair went down. The CC shampoo and Conditioner gives him lots of Body, but Bumi already has a profuse coat, so that means that after a bath with CC, his hair is super puffy. With the CH, it didn't look at puffy and It was a lot easier to brush and he needed less drying time.
I think I'll stick with Coat Handler from now on.

Toby is good with any shampoo so far, I am still using CC on him, I even got him the Black on Black shampoo so I can use it once a month.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Trish said:


> Apply a generous amount of the shampoo/conditioner (I used about 6 pumps on Lucky) directly on to the hair and with some water added with your hands really massage into the hair and scalp (body)..leave on for as long as a shower would take or the pups will let you leave it on them (5 minutes or so). Rinse thoroughy and pat dry...my Lucky's coat is practically dry after I pat it down with a towel..very little blow drying neessary for him. My hair dries quickly too with minimal blow drying needed.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Trish said:


> I have recently fell in love with WEN for myself and used it on my little Lucky..his charcoal colored coat feels light and cottony which would mat easily around his butt and under his back legs. Wen was truly a miracle for him...full of body and bounce and does not mat. It seems to stay clean and fresh feeling for a long time. I am hooked on Wen and I think Lucky likes it too...one step shampoo and conditioner.


 That is the first time I have herd of WEN where did you get it? Shampoo and conditioners for me have been all about the same. So I decided to just use up all the old products I have . I even mix sometimes. Or use two different ones during a bath. I'm hoping WEN is just at a local store.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Suzi said:


> That is the first time I have herd of WEN where did you get it? Shampoo and conditioners for me have been all about the same. So I decided to just use up all the old products I have . I even mix sometimes. Or use two different ones during a bath. I'm hoping WEN is just at a local store.


TV is where I got mine...look for WEN on the shopping networks..


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just tried Pure Paws H2O on Finn last night. So far, so good. He feels so incredibly soft. Waiting to see how it goes over the course of a week. What I need is some dog behaviorist to come up with a CD that I can play at night for about a week, that will brainwash Finn into thinking that grooming is FUN. He is the drama king. He has such a great personality mostly - this wuss stuff when it comes to grooming isn't cute!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I am addicted to QVC where I was first introduced to WEN. They offer the best prices and options, and if you are not happy with it return it. Wen's website tells you all about their different formulas to choose from..lots of choices.


----------

